# Has anyone experienced Athletespharmay.net?..



## Phoenix1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I noticed this place has Sten, which I have decided to run as my first cycle because many of you said to just run a test cycle for the first time to get everything balanced again. GP Sten by Geneza Pharmaceuticals is the product I am considering. So if any of you know about this brand, I'm all ears about your opinion of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 30, 2014)

What's the logic behind being told to use test only but deciding to use stenbolone?


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> What's the logic behind being told to use test only but deciding to use stenbolone?





I thought Sten was the combination of Test E and Test C, with DHEA compounded in? DHEA is a necessary component of physical health supplementation isn't it? After I posted this question earlier, I later decided to go with Test C.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I thought Sten was the combination of Test E and Test C, with DHEA compounded in? DHEA is a necessary component of physical health supplementation isn't it? After I posted this question earlier, I later decided to go with Test C.



WTF??? Are you the same guy or what? Two different screen names with the same avi


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok ya just tell a mod to change your user name. I see in another thread that you made this 2nd acct. Prolly not a good idea. Just stick to one. Wasn't that name a fake one anyway?


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> WTF??? Are you the same guy or what? Two different screen names with the same avi





Yes, I am. Fini and Pillar said I should be less obvious about who I am. So I've been trying to change my previous account for the past two days. I finally gave up trying figure out how to change my username, so I created a new account. Now of course, I can't find the option to delete my old account. This question, is why I used my previous account to inform everyone that this account is me.


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok ya just tell a mod to change your user name. I see in another thread that you made this 2nd acct. Prolly not a good idea. Just stick to one. Wasn't that name a fake one anyway?





I was trying for a couple days now. I decided to create a new one for the sake of time. Although, if they wouldn't mind deleting my previous account - that would be nice. lol I cannot find the option to delete either.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 30, 2014)

From what I know "sten" was test p and test c....not test e... 

It was a blend years and I remember having it but didn't take it


I don't know of many ugl that provide it but I guess u never know

As far as gp I found there oils to be underdosed at best but there orals not so bad..

That's all I can say


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Yaya said:


> From what I know "sten" was test p and test c....not test e...
> 
> It was a blend years and I remember having it but didn't take it
> 
> ...





That was enough to answer my question. Thank you for answering it!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 30, 2014)

Also I remember the sten being in amps. .. not vials

We are talking years ago


----------



## PHOENIX (Nov 30, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Also I remember the sten being in amps. .. not vials
> 
> We are talking years ago





I believe you are correct in regards to both statements. It is Test P, and I do recall that Sten was always referred to being "packaged" in amps. You are definitely correct, I cannot find a UGL that offers it anywhere... I like Test C the best though, so that is what I'll run this cycle.


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2014)

Geneza is shit. Never buy anything Naps would sell. Equate naps with shit in your mind


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 30, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I thought Sten was the combination of Test E and Test C, with DHEA compounded in? DHEA is a necessary component of physical health supplementation isn't it? After I posted this question earlier, I later decided to go with Test C.



Sten might have been the name of a test blend as explained by Yaya (I've never heard of it but you can trust him) but the link you've posted points to Stenbolone acetate, which is NOT testosterone (it's an hormone with a structure close to 1-test)


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Back in 99 and 00 is when I learned of "sten". It basically was a running joke of someone that used sten was basically too cheap to run real test but still brave enuf to pin themselves. Ive never heard much good that came from it either.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, settles that. lol No, AP.net or Genva. YaYa is correct. I'm sticking with IronMagResearch and getting Test, Aromasin, T3, Clomid or Nolva.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2014)

Just stick with who u trust


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 3, 2014)

That is what I'm doing. I was trying to find a website for ordering tillicle brand, but I guess he caught some "friction" that paused the business. So I'm sticking my private supplier and IronMags.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tillacle is like a ghost. Really just by invite only.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay, now it makes sense. I was starting to get excited. Haha. Maybe someday I'll be invited. I've heard nothing but good about Tillicle.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 4, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> Okay, now it makes sense. I was starting to get excited. Haha. Maybe someday I'll be invited. I've heard nothing but good about Tillicle.



Tillicle is a joke...you are aware of that right??


----------



## MASON DIXON (Dec 5, 2014)

Come on man if u have done any research, I.e spent some time on this forum, looked up old posts u would know tiller labs is complete bullshit!!! It's a way of the vets here screwing with the newbs on here!!! Tiller labs is a ex member who went by the name tilltheend, he scammed some good guys they even contacted his father to let him know his son was up to some shady shit!! Tillacle labs is a fraud, doesn't exist this ex member even had a ****ed up story of him ****ing socks filled with peanut butter.... Bo just keep researching, hang out and listen and learn.... They call him  tiller for short because he was a piece of shit, created a lot of fake user names to try and defraud a lot of newbs.... Lesson learned Tillacle labs is not real.... Keep on truckin brother


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 6, 2014)

They are EK, the gear they sell is mediocre at best


----------



## shenky (Dec 6, 2014)

Ironmagresearch? Why do you trust these people?


----------



## mickems (Dec 6, 2014)

MASON DIXON said:


> Come on man if u have done any research, I.e spent some time on this forum, looked up old posts u would know tiller labs is complete bullshit!!! It's a way of the vets here screwing with the newbs on here!!! Tiller labs is a ex member who went by the name tilltheend, he scammed some good guys they even contacted his father to let him know his son was up to some shady shit!! Tillacle labs is a fraud, doesn't exist this ex member even had a ****ed up story of him ****ing socks filled with peanut butter.... Bo just keep researching, hang out and listen and learn.... They call him  tiller for short because he was a piece of shit, created a lot of fake user names to try and defraud a lot of newbs.... Lesson learned Tillacle labs is not real.... Keep on truckin brother



there should be a sticky for tillers bio. fun to read.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Tillicle is a joke...you are aware of that right??



No, I thought you each were being honest.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 7, 2014)

MASON DIXON said:


> Come on man if u have done any research, I.e spent some time on this forum, looked up old posts u would know tiller labs is complete bullshit!!! It's a way of the vets here screwing with the newbs on here!!! Tiller labs is a ex member who went by the name tilltheend, he scammed some good guys they even contacted his father to let him know his son was up to some shady shit!! Tillacle labs is a fraud, doesn't exist this ex member even had a ****ed up story of him ****ing socks filled with peanut butter.... Bo just keep researching, hang out and listen and learn.... They call him  tiller for short because he was a piece of shit, created a lot of fake user names to try and defraud a lot of newbs.... Lesson learned Tillacle labs is not real.... Keep on truckin brother



I had researched tillicle and it showed a law enforcement busted a guy for mass production and got sentenced to jail time. That is why I was surprised that someone mentioned it was still active. I may have just put the wrong face (search results) to the name (ex forum member). 

I appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 7, 2014)

shenky said:


> Ironmagresearch? Why do you trust these people?



I have not tried them. I have personal suppliers, but I want to check out IronResearchMag. Never know unless you try.


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I have not tried them. I have personal suppliers, but I want to check out IronResearchMag. Never know unless you try.



Aren't they just a RC company?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I had researched tillicle and it showed a law enforcement busted a guy for mass production and got sentenced to jail time. That is why I was surprised that someone mentioned it was still active. I may have just put the wrong face (search results) to the name (ex forum member).
> 
> I appreciate you letting me know.


you gotta dig deeper to find the DR..dont listen to anyone about tillacle their just trying to throw u off so u dont find the lne


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm almost to the point that I don't know who to trust on this site in regards to information. Which is dangerous considering someone knew to this listen to someone spilling BS. And overdoses or doesn't have proper gear to counter balance. I might just go to a different forum group. Haha


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 8, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I'm almost to the point that I don't know who to trust on this site in regards to information. Which is dangerous considering someone knew to this listen to someone spilling BS. And overdoses or doesn't have proper gear to counter balance. I might just go to a different forum group. Haha



1st, its a bit misleading when you talk about running a cycle...but you also mention that a Dr cleared you be be "active" again. 

So you haven't been working out but want to start a cycle of sten which turned to test cyp? You say that you're pretty overweight and you're on TRT? How much of a foundation do you actually have? What is your diet like?

You have a lot to learn bro. We sure as hell arent going to spoon feed you but we will help in any areas you need. I can tell you this tho...someone looking to use sten as their test for a 1st cycle hasn't really researched all that much. Hell I'm looking at gear all the time...I have yet to come across anyone using that shit. So give more effort on your part and learn wtf this stuff is how to use it. Have you read the stickies before? I wouldn't be surprised if you hadn't...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I'm almost to the point that I don't know who to trust on this site in regards to information. Which is dangerous considering someone knew to this listen to someone spilling BS. And overdoses or doesn't have proper gear to counter balance. I might just go to a different forum group. Haha


How about nobody when it comes to source info... that's the point we keep trying to tell you.  This is the internet. I can be a damn unicorn for all you know.  You reek of desperation and trust me the scammers can pick up that scent.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the fact that I'm no longer a lurker and can actually tell you all how much I enjoy reading post like this and the 11 page retarded Drugmonkey one. I will go to sleep happy tonight. Glad I can thank you all now!


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 10, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> 1st, its a bit misleading when you talk about running a cycle...but you also mention that a Dr cleared you be be "active" again.
> 
> So you haven't been working out but want to start a cycle of sten which turned to test cyp? You say that you're pretty overweight and you're on TRT? How much of a foundation do you actually have? What is your diet like?
> 
> You have a lot to learn bro. We sure as hell arent going to spoon feed you but we will help in any areas you need. I can tell you this tho...someone looking to use sten as their test for a 1st cycle hasn't really researched all that much. Hell I'm looking at gear all the time...I have yet to come across anyone using that shit. So give more effort on your part and learn wtf this stuff is how to use it. Have you read the stickies before? I wouldn't be surprised if you hadn't...



Yes, I was cleared by my cancer Dr this past month to begin performance activities again. I was considering Sten because multiple people suggested I not take a strong gear like Tren being that it's my first time and have low test count. After talking with some others about my circumstances we came to agree simply Test Cyp would be the best way to start. 

I am not currently taking TRT. My hormone therapy doctor said I need it but insurance will not cover it. I spoke with doc and asked him straight up what is the difference between taking what you will give me and simply getting some stuff from connections. His answer was legalities, not effectiveness. So I decide to take the money I would have to pay anyways for TRT and spend it on what I knew would work. 

I'm overweight because my cancer treatment shot my test levels and thyroid, so I am also Hypothyoidic. However I have been taking liquid iodine and the thyroid issue is resolving. My diet is 1800 a calories a day. 40% Protein, 40% carbs, and 20% fat. With at least a Gallon of water a day. 

Yes, I had read the stickies before.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> How about nobody when it comes to source info... that's the point we keep trying to tell you.  This is the internet. I can be a damn unicorn for all you know.  You reek of desperation and trust me the scammers can pick up that scent.



Point well made.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 10, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I was considering Sten because multiple people suggested I not take a strong gear like Tren being that it's my first time and have low test count. After talking with some others about my circumstances we came to agree simply Test Cyp would be the best way to start.
> 
> Yes, I had read the stickies before.


Ok so TRT on your own, I get that. Now going on TRT is NOT a cycle. TRT is a low dose of test that puts you in the physiological range. I can imagine with what you've said about yourself that you have not even given enuf time to train. So its right to a cycle even with no working out? There's only one guy here allowed to do that and his name is Rumpy.

Taking tren has nothing to do with your low test levels. AAS period will tank them further. You still don't seem to get this. If you read the stickies, you wouldn't be all over the fukin place...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 10, 2014)

Tbol for life mofos!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

If you wanna gain eat more then 1800 calories and train hard as ****. You don't need gear in your current state, you need iron therapy.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

Scratch that, I seen your other post stating you are in the 270lb range.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 11, 2014)

Also he mentioned his t levels are low, confirmed by a doctor. Some test probably is needed. Maybe not a cycle. But some trt.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> If you wanna gain eat more then 1800 calories and train hard as ****. You don't need gear in your current state, you need iron therapy.



I definitely do not want to gain weight. haha


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Right, I didn't realize your weight when I posted that. I added a rebuttal post below my original clearing that up.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 22, 2015)

Its been a couple years but yea i"ve been there
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1891&d=1424643484&thumb=1&stc=1


----------

